# Page internet comme fond d'écran?



## Aurélie85 (22 Février 2007)

Salut tout le monde. 

Je voudrais mettre en fond d'&#233;cran sur mon ordi une page internet avec l'image d'une webcam qui se renouvelle toutes les heures, mon fond d'&#233;cran sera alors renouvel&#233; toutes les heures. Est-ce que c'est possible? Comment qu'on fait &#231;a? 

Je poste au bon endroit? 

Merci!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Février 2007)

Oui tu postes au bon endroit. il faut utiliser Web Back Drop, puis régler les préférences systèmes a une heure. 
Bye


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Février 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Oui tu postes au bon endroit. il faut utiliser Web Back Drop, puis régler les préférences systèmes a une heure.
> Bye



ok, merci bien! maintenant la question qui tue...: Et pour Windows? ça existe? (c'est pour faire une surprise à un utilisateur de Windows, pas pour moi...  )


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Février 2007)

Ok, je vais aller demander sur un forum windows...


----------



## Francix (24 Février 2007)

pour windows, afficher une page web est simple. C'est dans les Propriétés de l'affichage, personalise le bureau et la tu as un onglet Web pour mettre la page que tu veux, maintenant tu peux la synchoniser au maximum une fois par jour... ca c'est pour du native Xp, il doit surement exister un soft pour ca.


----------



## Aurélie85 (26 Février 2007)

Francix a dit:


> pour windows, afficher une page web est simple. C'est dans les Propriétés de l'affichage, personalise le bureau et la tu as un onglet Web pour mettre la page que tu veux, maintenant tu peux la synchoniser au maximum une fois par jour... ca c'est pour du native Xp, il doit surement exister un soft pour ca.



Jvais essayer de bidouiller ça... 

Merci déjà!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

La solution équivalente pour Mac est pas tres pratique :-s

J'ai essayé d'utiliser les webclips de Safari, on se rapproche de ce que je cherche, mais ce n'est pas assez personnalisable (surtout mettre sur le bureau! et eventuellement changer la taille!)

et Web Back Drop n'est pas pratique du tout, même si l'idée est là!

Toujours à la recherche d'un tel système... Pourtant avec les mérites du Web 2.0 je pensais que ca allait être facile!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

C'est pas simple, il y a iBrowser mais ça masque tout.

Dommage qu'il n y ai pas de véritable solution simple.

Oups c'est déjà dit dans l'autre post.


----------

